# Bryopsis Algae



## diamond4100 (Sep 26, 2005)

I am posting this in hopes to help others rid themselves of nasty algea problems. I got a type of bryopsis algae on a piece of coral only problem was that it was so small that it just looked like hair algae. Not the case this stuff has rapidly spread through the entire tank. So bad that it looks like it may be growing better than the grass in my front yard. I tried the old pull out as much as you can and hope it doesn't come back but if you didn't get it all out with the siphon it would just spred where ever it landed. I scrubed it off with a tooth brush and it would get back to full size in 3 days. Nothing would eat it not my tang or my lawnmower. Hermit crabs and snail acctually have it growing on the backs of their shells. Here are a few shots of my tank in just one small area. I keep asking myself how is this stuff doing so well. I use good RO/DI water I have a UV but no luck. Until the other day I was reading on a forum about a guy who used a product called AZ NO3 Nitrate & Dissolved Organics Exporter Additive/Supplement. I figured what can it hurt. SO I order a bottle $19 off marine depot says its a 30 day treatment. I also got a Kent Phosphate reactor and some Phosphate sponge.

I started using both 6 days ago I am already starting to see some signs of change. First it has stopped spreading and main stalk and fans have started to turn a whitish clear color. Tonight I got in the tank and did a water change and siphoned out some of the algae to see if it would grow back. If it doesn't grow back by friday I would say that there has been a change. If this works this well on Bryopsis think what it would do to hair algae.

I also have order a Aqua C EV-180 to bump up my skimming and a Tunze 6060 to add more water flow.

I will keep everyone posted on how this is working It hasn't affected any of the corals that I have in the tank and my fish are just as happy as ever.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Any improvements that you'll see i bet is from the phosban.
Good luck with the bryopsis! What is your fish level and feeding regimine?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

water parameters?


----------



## diamond4100 (Sep 26, 2005)

My Water Params were good a little high till I started using the AZ-NO3 now they are all zeroed out. I don't feed heavy at all I have a lawn mower, yellow tang and 2 perc's. I feed a small bit of flake food everyday and a small piece of dryed seaweed every other day.

I don't doubt that the phosphate reactor is doing alot of the work but if I tested for phosphates even before they were all most undetectable.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

The phosphates are being eaten by the algae, so dont let that fool ya.
They will consume tons of po4 and trates, Just because you cant see them in a test the algae growth is a tale tell sign.
I would do 20 percent waterchanges with new salt and ro/di water weeklymaybe bi weekly.
Keep the phosban in there and replace it frequently at first because it will fill up. A simple way to tell if its getting worn down as it should be lower coming out of the rx than in the tank.
If not then its full and needs a replacing.

Oh i dont know what test kit your using, But if its red sea or aquarium pharicuticals throw it away, and get a sailferts,fast test or tropic marine brand kit. Get a po4,nitrate,ammonia,ph to start out with.
Ya may want to pull the worst rocks out and scrub them in a bucket with old tank water just after a waterchange. That way its not flying around your tank, and reseeding welsewhere.


----------



## diamond4100 (Sep 26, 2005)

Well I would like to say after a month of my testing I have come to one conclusion. That AZNO3 in combination with a Phosphate reactor does wonders. I was using both for about 2 weeks and my algae declined and was just about dead and I ran out of the AZNO3 so I stopped using it. After a week or so with the Phosphate reactor still running and changing the media regularly my algae greened back up and started to grow once again. I went out and ordered another bottle or the AZNO3 and boom the algae started to turn white once again and fall off my rock. I must say that I belive this stuff actually works. I want someone with a serious algae problem to give it a try and see if they have the same results. A friend of mine is just now starting to use it on his hair algae problem so I can't wait to see what happens for him cause he has had a Phospate reactor running for about 3 weeks now an hasn't seen any change.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Thats good that its going down. Do ya have any corals? 
Never heard of the Azno3 before you, But i would be leary on using it with corals because they use algea (Inside of them)to maintain food.
Hows the fish doing and what kind of fish do ya have?


----------



## diamond4100 (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a green carpet that is doing fine and a nice elgance that is doing great 7 or 8 acros and milli's, sun coral. A few softies zoo's richordia, and stars ployps. 2 perc's 1 yellow tang, 1 lawnmower blenny. I haven't seen any changes in my corals at all this is in a 125 gallon with a 29 gallon fudge and a 20 gallon sump. When you start dosing you start really slow for the first week. This per every 50 gallons 4 drops first day then 8,16,32,64 after that then you move to something like a 1/4 of an ounce for the duration. I am going to wait about another week then I will get in there and pull out all the dead algae and sihpon it out that way I don't have to worry about it spreading to new locations if I don't get it all. As of now for the most part it is all white at the top and just a hint of green down by the roots. I ordered it from marine depot they have a listing on there explaining the product if you want to read about it.

I will try and get a few pic on here in the nex few days so that you can see what kind of change there has been since I started using it. If I test my tank regardless of if I am using the AZNO3 or not I have not ammonia, nitrite or nitrate. My Phosphates are at zero or as low as they will go on my tester which I think is 0.01 ppm. I dose calcium and it stays at 400 I will have my calcium reactor setup in the next week to help there cause I wan't to get a few more corals after I have beaten this algae.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Well thanks for the info about this stuff. Yes do get some pics then a before and after shot would be cool. I am curious whats in this azno3.
I'll have to check it out, You have some big gonads to try something out like that on you tank with all those corals.







Glad its working for ya.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Well i just read up on it and I wouldent trust it with corals. Thats me though. I have too much to lose if it didnt go well.


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

This is the same sh*t I have got...try algone, worked for me.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

In some tests that I've done, Emerald Crabs eat this stuff. You'd need an army of them to combat that problem though =\


----------

